# Ignition swap



## Pwhite4407 (9 mo ago)

I have a 1958 Ford 641. Is there a way to switch out ignition key for one that starts like a car?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Pwhite4407 said:


> I have a 1958 Ford 641. Is there a way to switch out ignition key for one that starts like a car?


Absolutely. Universal ignition switches are readily available. You might need to get "creative" when it comes finding/making a place or hole the right size to fit most of them. The real trick is finding the right starter solenoid. That seems to be such a stumbling block in so many cases. I see so many threads with multiple posts on the subject of "which is the right one?" It will depend on a few details about your system. Such as 6 or 12 volt? Does the ignition system currently use an external resistor between the switch and the coil? Do you have or wish to use any safety start switches? Things like that.

No doubt you will see a few different suggestions about which one to use, and don't be surprised if get confused about which one to believe.


----------



## Pwhite4407 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. Yep, it's the solenoid that's got me. It's converted to 12v so I should have a larger choice.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Pwhite4407 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yep, it's the solenoid that's got me. It's converted to 12v so I should have a larger choice.


Not really. Probably an assortment of brands, colors, and frame styles, but only one or two actual configurations that will do what you need. Again, depending on what the tractor has, what's been changed, added or omitted over the years. 

I'm not into the practice of finding, adding, or posting wiring diagrams, tech publications, etc like some members here, so I can't help in that regard. If "converted" to 12 volt, that throws another dimension into the mix as far as diagrams go. If I knew what you have, I could wire it, but provide you a diagram?
Not lately.


----------

